# Linksys password recovery



## karolpl2004 (Apr 13, 2007)

Hey, 
I kinda misplaced my linksys password and i need to open a port. is there anyway i can recover that password? any tools i can use?


----------



## Wile E (Apr 13, 2007)

I haven't the slightest idea, but you can do a reset on it, then completely reconfigure it. There should be a reset button on the back. You have to use a pin (or something similar) and hold it in for 10sec, I believe. That will reset it completely back to factory defaults.


----------



## Dreya (Apr 13, 2007)

Factory defaults on linksys 
Username   Admin
Password   password

If that helps, I'd try that prior to reset.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Apr 13, 2007)

Just reset the router, they have some small button which you need to hold for like 10 seconds.


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Apr 13, 2007)

Dreya said:


> Factory defaults on linksys
> Username   Admin
> Password   password
> 
> If that helps, I'd try that prior to reset.



I don't think it is.  Default is usually; 

User Name: (Blank) 
Password: admin

     or

User Name: admin
Password: admin


----------



## oily_17 (Apr 13, 2007)

Thermopylae_480 said:


> I don't think it is.  Default is usually;
> 
> User Name: (Blank)
> Password: admin
> ...



Installed Linksys router a week ago and both user name and password are *admin*.
Hope resetting works for you.


----------



## Dreya (Apr 13, 2007)

AOL linksys systems use Admin and password as default
Linksys older routers used blank user names and admin as password and new ones use admin and admin. 

Sorry should have been a little clearer with my explanations. 
Assumed that the others would have been tried first.


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Apr 13, 2007)

Oh, ok.  I've never come across AOL Linksys routers.  Nice to know.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 13, 2007)

Just do a reset


----------



## Wile E (Apr 13, 2007)

Yep, reset is the best option. Setting a custom User name and password nullifies the default password.


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 13, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Yep, reset is the best option. Setting a custom User name and password nullifies the default password.



more like reset is the ONLY option 
Unless he has leet hax0r skillz, which i guess he doesnt.

Reset to factory defaults  and reconfigure your security.
Maybe write the username and pw on a piece of card and tape it to the bottom of the router in case you forget again? (or if some other resident tech geek needs to fix something and your not around, aka my network technician friend when he had to fix my parents computer)


----------

